# Tours in Manuel Antonio Costa Rica?



## ValHam (Mar 15, 2006)

I am staying at a timeshare in Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica - This timeshare is Geo Gruop at Pueblo Real - Does anyone have any information on tours in the area?  Does the Pueblo Real Resort offer day tours? What tour would you recommend ?  Thanks kindly


----------



## eal (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ahhh! Costa Rica!*

Pueblo Real and Manuel Antonio are my favourite places in the whole world.  See my review on the tug review section.

The Damas Estuary tour leaves from the resort and it is very interesting, you will learn more than you would ever want to know about mangrove trees, and you will see all sorts of amazing wildlife.  Go with Chino tours and with Diego, his English is excellent and his knowledge is encyclopedic!

The resort has a whole book of tours to pick from that they can arrange for you.  Our favourites off-site were the sunset cruise on a catamaran (come to think of it, not in the resort's book but advertised in town) and horseback riding to a waterfall and swimming hole.  Here is a web site with lots of ideas for tours.

We have never hired a guide or taken a tour at Manuel Antonio Park, we have always just enjoyed wandering the trails and the beaches on our own.  

http://www.vacationcity.com/costa-rica/activities/quepos/

Have a wonderful time.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  I am looking forward to the damas Estuary tour - Did you take the Rainmaker Suspended Bridges - Should I take my snorkeling gear?  Thanks again


----------



## eal (Mar 17, 2006)

You've got mail...


----------



## ValHam (May 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the wanderful and very helpful tips on costa rica - I just returned and had a lovely five nights at the Pueblo Real in Queopos. They are building a new restaurant on site - everything was lovely.


----------



## mulgrew1 (May 27, 2006)

At Pueblo Real our group of 12 went on the Monkey Man tour of the estuary...we only paid about $10 each for about 3 hours. He is an independant who works out of the restaurant.  Well worth it!

Rather than a tour to Manuel Antonio, we caught taxis and spent the day there on our own.

Pat


----------

